# Swam violin in orchestral context?



## Rob (May 26, 2017)

for an upcoming work I'm trying to see if I can get the solo violin from swam to sit in an orchestral setting. To do so, I've used three different instances of reverb (lexi pcm). If you want, will you listen to this brief example and tell me if it (the violin) does sound coherent with the rest?

http://www.robertosoggetti.com/Shere-swamVlin.mp3


----------



## rottoy (May 26, 2017)

Rob said:


> for an upcoming work I'm trying to see if I can get the solo violin from swam to sit in an orchestral setting. To do so, I've used three different instances of reverb (lexi pcm). If you want, will you listen to this brief example and tell me if it (the violin) does sound coherent with the rest?
> 
> http://www.robertosoggetti.com/Shere-swamVlin.mp3


That sounds fantastic, Rob! And it sounds to me as if the instruments are in the same room. 
Coherent enough.


----------



## Rob (May 26, 2017)

thanks a lot rottoy, it seemed to me that I was putting too much ambient on the violin, but these kind of anechoic instruments, like probably are Chris Hein's or Embertone, really need a lot of reverberation


----------



## clisma (May 26, 2017)

Hey Rob, sounds quite nice. For me the Violin is still a bit too upfront in comparison to the rest of the orchestra. Sounds like the same room, but a bit too upfront.


----------



## Rob (May 26, 2017)

clisma said:


> Hey Rob, sounds quite nice. For me the Violin is still a bit too upfront in comparison to the rest of the orchestra. Sounds like the same room, but a bit too upfront.


thank you clisma, I've tried a second take, with the intent of having the orchestra a bit drier, instead of putting more reverb on the violin. My idea being not to lose detail on the violin while bringing the violin and the orchestra closer... does it make sense?
www.robertosoggetti.com/Shere-swamVlin2.mp3


----------



## robgb (May 26, 2017)

Love both, but the second take sounds fantastic. Sounds like live players in a room to my ears. I absolutely love the SWAM violin. I'd love to hear more detail about how you set this up.


----------



## Rob (May 26, 2017)

robgb said:


> Love both, but the second take sounds fantastic. Sounds like live players in a room to my ears. I absolutely love the SWAM violin. I'd love to hear more detail about how you set this up.


hi Rob, here are my settings:


----------



## Rob (May 26, 2017)

or did you mean reverb settings?


----------



## clisma (May 26, 2017)

Good thinking, Rob. That clinches it for me, I think you've got it! And thanks for sharing your settings too, the Violin sounds stupendous.


----------



## robgb (May 26, 2017)

Rob said:


> hi Rob, here are my settings:
> [/ATTACH]



I don't mind seeing these, but yeah, I meant your reverb settings.


----------



## Rob (May 27, 2017)

robgb said:


> I don't mind seeing these, but yeah, I meant your reverb settings.


ok, here are a couple of screenshots... it's some ConcertHall and Room (this plugin has very realistic early reflections, almost like a convo reverb), plus a tiny touch of Lex-plate to glue things


----------



## FriFlo (May 27, 2017)

Great one, Rob! I think there is no sample library, that can pull off such virtuoso passages anywhere close as good as sample modeling. I think it is save to say by now, that Sample Modeling for soloistic performance is mostly the best you can get. It is just difficult to get a convincing ensemble, if you are using too many dry instruments like Sample modeling. By the way .. what where the sounds for the orchestra, you used for this Sherazade mockup?
Oh, and I would love to hear more of this piece! The brass that would follow ... how would sample modeling handle that?


----------



## Rob (May 27, 2017)

FriFlo said:


> Great one, Rob! I think there is no sample library, that can pull off such virtuoso passages anywhere close as good as sample modeling. I think it is save to say by now, that Sample Modeling for soloistic performance is mostly the best you can get. It is just difficult to get a convincing ensemble, if you are using too many dry instruments like Sample modeling. By the way .. what where the sounds for the orchestra, you used for this Sherazade mockup?
> Oh, and I would love to hear more of this piece! The brass that would follow ... how would sample modeling handle that?


hehe this was just a test, don't think I'll have the time to do more, although I'd like to.
as for which libraries, strings are from different 8dio patches, flute/clarinet/oboes are Sonivox companion woodwinds (at last I had a chance to find them a use  )


----------



## robgb (May 28, 2017)

Rob said:


> ok, here are a couple of screenshots... it's some ConcertHall and Room (this plugin has very realistic early reflections, almost like a convo reverb), plus a tiny touch of Lex-plate to glue things


Excellent! Thanks for this.


----------



## Phillip (May 29, 2017)

Sounds great! I would try a little detuning on some of the violin notes. The way it is now sounds unrealistic because no violin player will have that kind of "perfect" intonation. Good luck.


----------



## Rob (May 30, 2017)

Phillip said:


> Sounds great! I would try a little detuning on some of the violin notes. The way it is now sounds unrealistic because no violin player will have that kind of "perfect" intonation. Good luck.


good suggestion... but I'm sure Accardo could play with such perfect intonation


----------



## desert (May 30, 2017)

Hey! This is a great track, love the violin player as well. _How much did you pay them?_


----------



## Rob (May 31, 2017)

desert said:


> Hey! This is a great track, love the violin player as well. _How much did you pay them?_



nah, the violinist, he's a friend...


----------



## robgb (May 31, 2017)

Phillip said:


> The way it is now sounds unrealistic because no violin player will have that kind of "perfect" intonation.


No singer does, either, yet we regularly tune vocals to make them perfect. So maybe a perfect violin is within the realm of possibility. We're talking about a recording here, not live music.


----------



## Vardaro (Jun 24, 2017)

I'm impressed by the fast legato. I suspect that the real violin, with its supposedly ideal dimensions, has a cleaner more immediate attack than the viola and 'cello, and is thus easier to emulate than the other two. I liked the mimum vibrato offset setting : no "meowing" non vib, nor vibrato "bulge".

I would want to advance the frozen violin track a tiny bit: a good player will often make his note transitions _before_ the note is really heard. I find this with many libraries.


----------

